# Goodbye my sweet baby boy



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

This morning we had to put my baby boy, Chopper, to sleep. He could no longer get up on his own and when I'd help him up he'd fall right back down again. We drove him to the vet where they put us in a private room where we said good bye. I can't believe my sweet baby is gone.  My puppy that was with me since I was 7 1/2 years old. I'm grateful that I have my other two dogs with me other wise I don't know what I'd do  I guess it hasn't hit me yet that he's gone, I'm sure it will when i feed the dogs tonight. I just miss my sweet baby boy so much. Although I think he planned passing away today because two years ago today my grandma passed away. I know he's waiting for me at the bridge along with my grandparents. I'm going to miss coming home to his howls and his sweet wise face everyday. Good bye my sweet baby boy you'll be forever missed.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh no I'm so sorry- losing your childhood dog as an adult is truly the hardest IMO. You know he was suffering and wanting to let go- you did the right thing and he is howling thank you's to you at the bridge


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Steph i'm sorry for your loss. I know what Chopper meant to you. :hugs: Its never easy. Give Dodger a nice hug. I'm sure he'll have no problem just being there with you to help comfort.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

thanks he lived a good long life.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> Steph i'm sorry for your loss. I know what Chopper meant to you. :hugs: Its never easy. Give Dodger a nice hug. I'm sure he'll have no problem just being there with you to help comfort.


thanks he's over here laying his head in my lap making it very hard to type lol.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

thank you


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

O GEEZ....there are no words at times like this......{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am sorry about your loss. Chopper had a good long, happy life and that is all you can ask for. Seventeen years is remarkable.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> O GEEZ....there are no words at times like this......{{{{hugs}}}}


i know right? I even had a talk with him three days ago how no one's going to die during the holidays and he has to pick the same day my grandma died but two years apart.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I am sorry about your loss. Chopper had a good long, happy life and that is all you can ask for. Seventeen years is remarkable.


yes it is I thought three years ago would do him in with moving to three different places within a month, but nope.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DCluver33 said:


> thanks he's over here laying his head in my lap making it very hard to type lol.


 
sounds just about right. They always have to make something hard to do right? lol. but they also always seem to know what we need too.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> sounds just about right. They always have to make something hard to do right? lol. but they also always seem to know what we need too.


I know!! silly shepherd we own haha. He did the same thing when my cat died three months ago.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry to about your about your boy. RIP Chopper, run free at the Bridge.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your dear boy Chopper.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry too.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. 17 is a long life for a dog, i'm sure he was very happy the entire time with you.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

thanks everyone


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Very sad for your loss. Think of the good times and how you loved the dog and how the dog loved you.


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

So sorry for your loss :rose:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your boy.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

So sorry for you loss of your beloved boy!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

thank you. I miss him immensely


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So sorry for your loss....


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your loss! You now have a beautiful angel watching over you!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Lesley1905 said:


> I'm so sorry about your loss! You now have a beautiful angel watching over you!


 thanks I do don't I?


----------



## Eva von Selah (May 7, 2010)

I'm sorry for the loss of your friend. 

It's one of the hardest, unselfish things one has to do in life.

We take the animals into our homes and hearts, knowing full well that we're lucky to get 12-15 years from them. It is fully worth it, but the loss is devastating.

I had to decide in Oct 2007 for Chelsea and I got a private room with a few candles to say goodbye alone, and only when I was ready did the vet come back in. 

One deep sigh and she left, at peace with no more pain. I dug the grave on family land and buried my girl, tears and sobs the whole time. Still cry sometimes, like now...

Again, I'm sorry and feel your loss. I know it's immense.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Eva von Selah said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your friend.
> 
> It's one of the hardest, unselfish things one has to do in life.
> 
> ...


thanks. i had them knock Chopper out so he was pretty much gone when they brought him back in.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

So very sorry....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so so so so so sorry!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Would you like some brownies??


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I am so so so so so sorry!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Would you like some brownies??


Uh sure? I guess.  thanks


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

DCluver33 said:


> Uh sure? I guess.  thanks


Its a thing on the board, if a thread is sad, getting out of hand etc. I make "brownies"  More like E-brownies.lol


*hand you brownies*


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry :hugs: Run free Chopper


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:hugs: I am so sorry for your loss. It is never easy letting a fur baby go.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it sounds like he lived a very long and happy life


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was no doubt well loved and cared for to have had so many years here with you.


----------



## philomom (Dec 14, 2010)

God Bless you , we lost our Shepard Philo on Oct 6th , it was a horrible day , but he ave us so much love. My thoughts are with you


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Its a thing on the board, if a thread is sad, getting out of hand etc. I make "brownies"  More like E-brownies.lol
> 
> 
> *hand you brownies*


Haha thanks Jess

*shares remaining brownies with Dodger and Molly*


----------

